# any benefit of doing hcg to help shed body fat?



## stylus187 (Sep 3, 2010)

Im not currently running any cycles or ending one with teste shrinkage. My question is if I add HCG alone, can I shed a little unwanted bodyfat? Ive been told females typically do an HCG diet. My diet honestly is pretty clean, I just was curious about running it by itself. Experienced feedback only please!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 1mudman (Sep 4, 2010)

HCG does nothing but stimulate your leydig cells and gives your nuts the message to come back to life. Yes it will raise your natural test levels through this action.  But the people doing the HCG diet are only consuming 500 calories a day and they do lose weight, but it isnt very long before they are losing more muscle than fat. The HCG diet cycles month on month off from the users I know. They are tickled to death by how much weight they have lost until they realize they still have about the same amount of body fat and now look like pretty sloppy.


----------



## MDR (Sep 4, 2010)

None.


----------



## 1mudman (Sep 4, 2010)

I am on a diet, but am currently using T3 to burn fat. I am using HCG to bring my testicles back to life after 6 months or TRT and now HRT. The HCG does bring your nuts back but as far as weight loss I cant tell any difference. I lost 75 lbs before I started the HCG using test, phentermine, 1500 cals a day and 6 days a week in the gym.


----------



## MDR (Sep 4, 2010)

Congrats on all the weight loss.  I always use HCG during cycle, not after.


----------



## stylus187 (Sep 4, 2010)

MDR said:


> Congrats on all the weight loss. I always use HCG during cycle, not after.


thank you to everyone who answered. stylus187.


----------

